# Official 2010 December Throwdown



## sumosmoke (Dec 8, 2010)

This posting is a bit late, however we are still having a Throwdown this month. The theme ... HAM!

Codeword = *swine*

Official TD Rules

The prize offerings are the same as last month: Winner of the Voter's Poll will receive a brand new Maverick ET-73 (courtesy of TJohnson). Winner of the Judges' Vote will receive a $50 bbq sauce basket (courtesy of Beer-B-Q).

*Entries are due by midnight New Years Eve - 12/31/10.*

*Good luck!*


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrighty it time for the great Pig come out of hiding.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 8, 2010)

allright this has gotta be big!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmm....Haaammmmmm!  What to do, what to do???


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

Ham I am.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 10, 2010)

Green eggs and ham.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 12, 2010)

I just might have to join this one,hmmmm sounds fun


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 12, 2010)

bamaboy said:


> I just might have to join this one,hmmmm sounds fun


Go for it Bamaboy! Roll Tide Roll, my friend!


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 13, 2010)

How does one go about entering, like what is the official process, is there a link or thread where I can look?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> How does one go about entering, like what is the official process, is there a link or thread where I can look?


It is easy as can be, just smoke your ham and take a picture with the code word; Swine in it and PM the picture to Sumosmoke with a short description of what it is you prepared.

The theme ... HAM!

Codeword = *swine*

Official TD Rules


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Beer!!


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## squirrel (Dec 16, 2010)

But don't forget! You can only use ONE PLATE! LOLOLOL!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Beer-B-Q said:


> jojo22 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one go about entering, like what is the official process, is there a link or thread where I can look?
> ...


----------



## meateater (Dec 20, 2010)

Lets bump this.


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 24, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Hmmmmmm....Haaammmmmm!  What to do, what to do???


My suggestion would be to smoke a ham, but hey that's just me!


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 24, 2010)

the theme is ham


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

BUMP!! Last week folks, lets get a alot of entry's. All you newbie's are invited to enter a plate. This is a monthly contest with prizes. Alway's a bunch of interesting meals are entered, your's could be a winner.


----------



## meateater (Dec 29, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 31, 2010)

Today is the last day for your December entry!


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 8, 2010)

This posting is a bit late, however we are still having a Throwdown this month. The theme ... HAM!

Codeword = *swine*

Official TD Rules

The prize offerings are the same as last month: Winner of the Voter's Poll will receive a brand new Maverick ET-73 (courtesy of TJohnson). Winner of the Judges' Vote will receive a $50 bbq sauce basket (courtesy of Beer-B-Q).

*Entries are due by midnight New Years Eve - 12/31/10.*

*Good luck!*


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrighty it time for the great Pig come out of hiding.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 8, 2010)

allright this has gotta be big!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmm....Haaammmmmm!  What to do, what to do???


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

Ham I am.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 10, 2010)

Green eggs and ham.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 12, 2010)

I just might have to join this one,hmmmm sounds fun


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 12, 2010)

bamaboy said:


> I just might have to join this one,hmmmm sounds fun


Go for it Bamaboy! Roll Tide Roll, my friend!


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 13, 2010)

How does one go about entering, like what is the official process, is there a link or thread where I can look?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> How does one go about entering, like what is the official process, is there a link or thread where I can look?


It is easy as can be, just smoke your ham and take a picture with the code word; Swine in it and PM the picture to Sumosmoke with a short description of what it is you prepared.

The theme ... HAM!

Codeword = *swine*

Official TD Rules


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Beer!!


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## squirrel (Dec 16, 2010)

But don't forget! You can only use ONE PLATE! LOLOLOL!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Beer-B-Q said:


> jojo22 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one go about entering, like what is the official process, is there a link or thread where I can look?
> ...


----------



## meateater (Dec 20, 2010)

Lets bump this.


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 24, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Hmmmmmm....Haaammmmmm!  What to do, what to do???


My suggestion would be to smoke a ham, but hey that's just me!


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 24, 2010)

the theme is ham


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

BUMP!! Last week folks, lets get a alot of entry's. All you newbie's are invited to enter a plate. This is a monthly contest with prizes. Alway's a bunch of interesting meals are entered, your's could be a winner.


----------



## meateater (Dec 29, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 31, 2010)

Today is the last day for your December entry!


----------

